# import agent - beer



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so,

i was saying goodbye to friends and family, and a good friend who owns a brewery (now that's a friend!) said "do you fancy importing beer into Dubai for us?"
It was said in jest (though i think only partially.

I have a job, but it may be something the wife could do.

Minefiled, or reality?

I'll not disclose the brewer here, but although a small local concern, they are holders of several international awards.

thoughts and musings welcome!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

You need a hand? ;-)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Engineer said:


> You need a hand? ;-)


how did i guess which way this was going to go...!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

And for sure you will require a quality inspector!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is your friend Single?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Do you think there's a market for flat beer with bits in it, ie real ale?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> ie real ale?


Yep you can get some already here


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

they do some great bright beers too, which better suit this market. it's not all Furry Badgers Crotch beer.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> it's not all Furry Badgers Crotch beer.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Engineer said:


> And for sure you will require a quality inspector!


*Two* quality inspectors surely? Where do I send my CV?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Two quality inspectors surely?


Always a good thing to have a second opinion!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Being from t'north I might be able to contribute positively


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*Alcohol Licence*

Whilst reading this thread... apart from working up a thirst, I was wondering what the process is for obtaining an alcohol licence? 

Do any of you actually have one, or is it something which is ok to take a view on, as long as you drink inn a designated bar, or under your bed at home.....


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you import wine while you're at it??!??


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Being from t'north I might be able to contribute positively


That’s also my top qualification! ;-)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Engineer said:


> That’s also my top qualification! ;-)


i'll need fully attested copies of those qualifications from the Ministry for the North


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> i'll need fully attested copies of those qualifications from the Ministry for the North


Black and White army! Enough?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Engineer said:


> That’s also my top qualification! ;-)


Also the best qualification...and plenty of practice quaffing the stuff too


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> i'll need fully attested copies of those qualifications from the Ministry for the North


Show me the beer and you'll realise no further proof is required !


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> and plenty of practice quaffing the stuff too


Never enough practice!

Practice makes perfect ;-0


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

toneson said:


> Whilst reading this thread... apart from working up a thirst, I was wondering what the process is for obtaining an alcohol licence?
> 
> Do any of you actually have one, or is it something which is ok to take a view on, as long as you drink inn a designated bar, or under your bed at home.....


Hello toneson,

You should get one as it's not really worth the risk and you can get an application form for a liquor licence from any liquor branch of A&E (that's African & Eastern not Accident & Emergency, although the two may go together where alcohol is concerned 

The details are all on the form for what you need to do, it is quite a straightforward process.


----------

